# Preisgarantie Media Markt



## Ferix2x (21. Januar 2018)

Habe mir das Samsung galaxy a5 2017 für 279 € bei Media Markt gekauft. Habe es jetzt für 249 € bei Medi Max gesehen. Gibt es bei Media Markt keine Preisgarantie? Kann ich die 30 € die ich mehr gezahlt habe zurück kriegen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2018)

Ich fürchte, dass Du da schlechte Karten hast, wenn Du im Markt gekauft hast. Hast Du online bestellt, kannst Du es ja zurücksenden.


----------



## blautemple (21. Januar 2018)

Frag halt mal nach. Aber all zu viel Hoffnung würde ich mir nicht machen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## azzih (21. Januar 2018)

Steht nix davon auf der Website also wird auch keine Aktion laufen. Wenn du im Store gekauft hast hast du auch kein Rückgaberecht.

Einfach Preisunterschied akzeptieren wie früher auch. Da haste ja auch kein Brot beim Aldi zurückgeben wollen weils im Lidl billiger war. Als Kunde isses halt deine Pflicht dich entsprechend vor dem Kauf kundig zu machen.
Wir haben aktuell auch immer mehr Kunden die nachträglich Preisreduktionen wollen. Ich finde sowas schon ziemlich befremdlich, denn ein Kaufvertrag ist eigentlich für beide Seiten verbindlich. Als Händler kann ich im Nachhinein ja auch net sagen: "Hallo lieber Kunde,aber wir kriegen doch noch 30€ drauf, alle andren haben ja auch Preise erhöht!"


----------



## DjTomCat (21. Januar 2018)

Bei Media Markt hat man ein 14 Tage Rückgaberecht auf wenn man im Media Markt Store gekauft hat.


----------



## Ferix2x (21. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das Handy in der Filiale gekauft 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2018)

ruft do einfach bei der Hotline an und frage unvebindlich ohne Angabe von daten. Ob es sowas gibt.


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2018)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> Bei Media Markt hat man ein 14 Tage Rückgaberecht auf wenn man im Media Markt Store gekauft hat.



Echt?  Wo steht das denn? Über Google finde ich dieses Angebot nur für Österreich auf media-markt.at.


----------



## the.hai (21. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Echt?  Wo steht das denn? Über Google finde ich dieses Angebot nur für Österreich auf media-markt.at.



Das räumt Media Markt freiwillig seinen Kunden ein. Wenn du im MM Club bist, hast du sogar einen Monat frei. Also schnapp dir das Gerät doch einfach, sowie die ganze Verpackung und ab in die Filiale. Es ist eine reine Kulanzhandlung, aber ich denke schon, dass es klappt. Mein MM ist jedenfalls sehr kulant und gehen auch mit jedem Onlinepreis mit.

Bei solchen Sachen bringt online hier fragen einfach rein garnichts, einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Ferix2x (21. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das Handy letzten Donnerstag, also vor 4 Tagen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2018)

Dann versuch es einfach,  wie the.hai schon schrieb. Verpflichtet sind sie nicht, aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (21. Januar 2018)

Wegen 30€ so ein Zirkus...

Wenn man die Preisentwicklung von Smartphones anschaut, dann ist doch klar das es immer wieder bessere Angebote gibt.


----------



## Ferix2x (21. Januar 2018)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Wegen 30€ so ein Zirkus...
> 
> Wenn man die Preisentwicklung von Smartphones anschaut, dann ist doch klar das es immer wieder bessere Angebote gibt.


Ich würde das ja auch so akzeptieren, aber Eine Preissenkung nach nur 4 Tagen tut schon weh

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Januar 2018)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Ich würde das ja auch so akzeptieren, aber Eine Preissenkung nach nur 4 Tagen tut schon weh


Die Marktwirtschaft ist kompliziert ... .


----------



## P2063 (22. Januar 2018)

afaik gilt die Preisgarantie nur im Voraus, wenn dann hättest du zu einem Verkäufer gehen müssen, ihm sagen dass es woanders billiger ist, dann hätte er dir einen Zettel mit dem korrigierten Preis für die Kasse ausgedruckt.


----------



## pain474 (22. Januar 2018)

Wo ist das Problem? Geh hin, gib es zurück (bei unserem MM nehmen die Sachen innerhalb von 14 Tagen zumindest wenn sie unbenutzt sind zurück) und kauf das günstigere...


----------



## Killermarkus81 (22. Januar 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> afaik gilt die Preisgarantie nur im Voraus, wenn dann hättest du zu einem Verkäufer gehen müssen, ihm sagen dass es woanders billiger ist, dann hätte er dir einen Zettel mit dem korrigierten Preis für die Kasse ausgedruckt.



Genau so!


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2018)

Also ich würde es als "dumm gelaufen" abstempeln und gut ist.
Hätte media Markt jetzt 1 tag nach deinem Kauf eine super duper Aktion gemacht hätte man mal mit Mediamarkt Mitarbeitern reden können.

Aber nur weil du aus einer anderen Quelle das Ding 30 € billiger bekommst?
Sim Karte ausbauen
Handy wieder verpacken so originalgetreu wie es geht
Zu Media Markt fahren
bei Mediamarkt bitten das Sie es zurück nehmen
Zum anderen laden fahren

Lohnt sich das?


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Echt?  Wo steht das denn? Über Google finde ich dieses Angebot nur für Österreich auf media-markt.at.



Also Media Markt räumt seinen Kunden hier in Deutschland 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ein und wenn man Media Markt Club Mitglied ist sogar 28 Tage!!! Das gleiche gilt für Saturn Deutschland auch!!!

Und ich hatte bis jetzt noch bei keinem Media Markt oder Saturn ein Problem, wenn ich irgend etwas zurück gebracht habe inner halb der fristen.
Ich habe sogar das Geld wieder bekommen.


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2018)

Ja, wo steht das  denn mit den 14 Tagen? Das war meine Frage. Deine Erfahrungswerte in allen Ehren, aber mir ging es eher darum, ob man sie darauf festnageln kann, oder ob man auf deren Kulanz angewiesen ist.


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Januar 2018)

Der MediaMarkt Club: Exklusive Vorteile & jede Menge Spass

Ganz unten im roten Kasten, da wo MediaMarkt-Club Service steht.


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2018)

Danke. Das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## DjTomCat (22. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Danke. Das habe ich gesucht.



Bitte schön und wie gesagt bei Saturn ist es das gleiche.


----------



## Ferix2x (23. Januar 2018)

Ich habe den Differenzierten Betrag 30 € Bar ausgezahlt gekriegt und habe mir eine original Samsung Tasche für 40 € geholt.


Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DjTomCat (26. Januar 2018)

Ja dann ist ja für ja alles glatt gelaufen.


----------

